# Steiner 10x42 Police Binoculars, #645, only $399.99



## gr8fuldoug (Dec 13, 2011)

*Steiner 10x42 Police Binocular, #645 Only $399.99*

We bought all of Steiners existing inventory on these outstanding binoculars and are offering these @ only $399.99, which is $200.00 off their $599.99 normal selling price.










*From Steiner:*
Steiner is building the new compact 10x42 Police binocular with features aimed at the Law Enforcement observer. The 27 ounce 10x42 LE binocular offers excellent brightness and brilliant image resolution, all without a budget-breaking cost. The optical performance is a result of Steiner's proprietary fully multi-coated optics and phase corrected roof prisms. The new 10x42 Police binocular is compact in size and can be easily slide into a larger pocket or small pack for easy carrying or discreetness. 
But the most important feature of the 10x42 Police is its unrivalled dependability. Built to high shock and water resistant standards, and the Police Binocular has a tough housing made of Makrolon, a space-age polycarbonate material that is extremely strong, yet very light. 
The 10x42 Police is covered with a slip proof, non-reflective, black, rubber armoring, creating a durable optical package. The 10x42 Police includes attached lens caps, a removable one-piece ocular lens cover, a quick-detach "Clic-Loc" Neck Strap, and a Black Thermo-molded, custom case. A tripod mount is located on the front center axis of the binocular, and with the optional adapter (Item 772); the binocular will mount on any standard tripod.

*Specs:*
Objective Diameter 1.7
Magnification 10 x
Weight 27.2 oz
Width 4.8
Height 6.4
Depth 2.6
Exit Pupil 0.17
Field of View 328 ft
Temperature Range -20 to +70° C
Nitrogen-Pressure -Filling 
Waterproof
Close Focus Range 6.6 ft
Eye Relief 0.6

Please feel free to give a call to Doug or Neil @ 212-753-5128 with any question.

Thank you for your continued support.
If there is anything else that I can assist you with please let me know.
Doug
212-753-5128

Please visit our web site @ Cameras, Binoculars, Spotting Scopes, Rifle Scopes - Camera Land NY

For your Fishing Tackle needs please visit Pelagic Outfitters, Your source for high quality fishing gear


----------

